# Gentech labs inc



## cbaynham (Jul 27, 2009)

Just looking for recent feedback on this stuff had to drop the tren from execel pharma in there tnt450 to much sweating at night 3 weeks just over and I can't hack anymore lol. Carrying on with test 300 and deca 300.


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

I've only used their sus300 and I found it great. Got good results from it. I have the test E ready for my next cycle.


----------



## cbaynham (Jul 27, 2009)

Any pip ? It will be My first time using them iv heard good things on past reviews just looking for more recent.


----------



## varman (Jan 12, 2014)

Gentech lol.

Where do i begin?

BUNK.

Might be ok for making chips tho....


----------



## cbaynham (Jul 27, 2009)

@varman bunk?

Have you had it tested mate ? What did you use from there range ?


----------



## varman (Jan 12, 2014)

cbaynham said:


> @varman bunk?
> 
> Have you had it tested mate ? What did you use from there range ?


 Yeh m8. Ive said this on here loads recently. I used the sust and tren e.

Ive already done a few write ups, suffice to say, i was banging in grams of the cooking oil and nothing.

Gl m8, maybe u have a different batch but i woudnt touch with a 10ft pole lol.

I mean this seriously - if someone actally gave me vials of gentech for FREE i still wouldnt use, f**k knows what in it but its not hormones.

And im not trying to bash, we are all part of this community and all have a duty to alert each other to bunk trash.


----------



## Stomper (Dec 30, 2015)

Ignore varman he has a bee in his bonnet about them. Only person I've seen say negative stuff about them.

I'm using the test400 and mast e. Both working really well.


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

Used their sust for my first cycle in December I gained 9kg there was no real pip also used some testonon from Egypt which was dosed lower but I felt like it was stronger, so maybe Gentech was abit underdosed? I'm switching to wildcat and dimensions now I think. Hearing good things about them.

One thing about Gentech it is cheap as


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Stomper said:


> Ignore varman he has a bee in his bonnet about them. Only person I've seen say negative stuff about them.
> 
> I'm using the test400 and mast e. Both working really well.


 No don't worry. There is plenty saying gentech is s**t.


----------



## Little Keezy (Jan 21, 2016)

Gentech was quality 6-8 months back.

It's been bashed over the last couple of months. There is definitely a reason for this. Two I can think of!


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Little Keezy said:


> Gentech was quality 6-8 months back.
> 
> It's been bashed over the last couple of months. There is definitely a reason for this. Two I can think of!


 care to elaborate ?


----------



## Little Keezy (Jan 21, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> care to elaborate ?


 There's been plenty of posts, where people are bashing the fella who runs it.

Or the gear is really just s**t now!


----------



## varman (Jan 12, 2014)

Little Keezy said:


> There's been plenty of posts, where people are bashing the fella who runs it.
> 
> Or the gear is really just s**t now!


 Yes, ur right the gear is shite.


----------



## varman (Jan 12, 2014)

Stomper said:


> Ignore varman he has a bee in his bonnet about them. Only person I've seen say negative stuff about them.
> 
> I'm using the test400 and mast e. Both working really well.


 Ignore this guy. Probably a rep.

And fuk yeh i have a bee in bonet, wouldnt u be pissed if u spent hundred quid on cooking oil? And lets not forget all the weeks i wasted.

Im not the only one that knows there shite. Go on any other forum, u see the same stuff.

GENETECH IS BUNK.

/thread.


----------



## Little Keezy (Jan 21, 2016)

varman said:


> Yes, ur right the gear is shite.


 It's probably best to stick with old favourites


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

Depends who your source is. One source I used 2 labs that were legit at the time (noble, renvex) and they turned out bunk. That same source is selling gentech now and I bet the people that say it's bunk have got it from there.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I used their tren e @ 600mg ew. Got grumpy, low sex drive, mad dreams. No night sweats, which I always get off tren. Strength is up but I'm using winstrol too so could be that. Plus I'm dieting so I always find it hard to decide what's doing what.

I probably wouldn't buy it again though, if I'm being honest.


----------



## varman (Jan 12, 2014)

sen said:


> I used their tren e @ 600mg ew. Got grumpy, low sex drive, mad dreams. No night sweats, which I always get off tren. Strength is up but I'm using winstrol too so could be that. Plus I'm dieting so I always find it hard to decide what's doing what.
> 
> I probably wouldn't buy it again though, if I'm being honest.


 The sust i had was fully bunk, 0 hormone. The tren e was very very underdosed. I wouldnt be surprised if you had 150-200 actual mg of tren e in the blood.

I did feel a slight some in there, a very slight something.i was also using "600"mg. It certainly wasnt even close.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

varman said:


> The sust i had was fully bunk, 0 hormone. The tren e was very very underdosed. I wouldnt be surprised if you had 150-200 actual mg of tren e in the blood.
> 
> I did feel a slight some in there, a very slight something.i was also using "600"mg. It certainly wasnt even close.


 Yeah there's definitely something in the stuff I had but probably 1/4 of what's stated.


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 3, 2012)

varman said:


> Gentech lol.
> 
> Where do i begin?
> 
> ...


 i hurd this ..dog $hit


----------



## Stomper (Dec 30, 2015)

Little Keezy said:


> There's been plenty of posts, where people are bashing the fella who runs it.
> 
> Or the gear is really just s**t now!


 What forums are these on? I'd like a read. To be honest tho is there an ugl lab that doesn't have a single bad review?


----------



## Stomper (Dec 30, 2015)

varman said:


> Ignore this guy. Probably a rep.
> 
> And fuk yeh i have a bee in bonet, wouldnt u be pissed if u spent hundred quid on cooking oil? And lets not forget all the weeks i wasted.
> 
> ...


 I'm not and a pretty pointless statement as you could rep for a rival!? Lol

All I'm saying is out of the last 4 labs I've used the gentech I currently have is as good (I feel as good and the gains are coming) as my first cycle with unigen.

When these run out I'll probably move to pharmacom as they appear to have a very good rep. Yet they still get some bad reviews. Seems to be getting more and more like a lottery!


----------



## cbaynham (Jul 27, 2009)

Only time will tell let's see what happens I hope for my sake it's decent as the tnt 450 from excel was top notch from what I had used.


----------



## makesure (Apr 23, 2014)

cbaynham said:


> Just looking for recent feedback on this stuff had to drop the tren from execel pharma in there tnt450 to much sweating at night 3 weeks just over and I can't hack anymore lol. Carrying on with test 300 and deca 300.
> 
> View attachment 121754


 Hey mate I was using the Test 300 aswell, had my blood levels checked and to the bvest of my knowledge it is very underdosed probably something like 30% of what you think your getting. I ran alpha pharma P at a slightly lower dose and noticed far more effects


----------



## cbaynham (Jul 27, 2009)

makesure said:


> Hey mate I was using the Test 300 aswell, had my blood levels checked and to the bvest of my knowledge it is very underdosed probably something like 30% of what you think your getting. I ran alpha pharma P at a slightly lower dose and noticed far more effects


 Ooo god lol cheers for the comment mate. Don't suppose you know what batch it was you where on? Keeps getting worse


----------



## cbaynham (Jul 27, 2009)

Oldnewb said:


> I've only used their sus300 and I found it great. Got good results from it. I have the test E ready for my next cycle.


 What batch date are your sus and test mate ?


----------



## makesure (Apr 23, 2014)

cbaynham said:


> Ooo god lol cheers for the comment mate. Don't suppose you know what batch it was you where on? Keeps getting worse


 is there a batch number on the bottle? I can check at home mate but the vials look exactly the same. I'm in the same boat as you mate but at the very least there is definitely something active in there and your not just injecting aids.


----------



## cbaynham (Jul 27, 2009)

makesure said:


> is there a batch number on the bottle? I can check at home mate but the vials look exactly the same. I'm in the same boat as you mate but at the very least there is definitely something active in there and your not just injecting aids.


 I'll just blast the 20ml of test an 20ml of deca over 2 weeks then :thumb should equal out to the right amount I want then


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

cbaynham said:


> I'll just blast the 20ml of test an 20ml of deca over 2 weeks then :thumb should equal out to the right amount I want then


 lol.. work your way up mate

every time ive used gentech ive had no complaints

i probably wont buy it again simply because of the sheer amount of negative reviews on it making me have doubts but like i say ive not had any issues in the past and i sure as sh1t hope i dont now as ive got 200ml of the stuff


----------



## 87peet (Dec 4, 2014)

I used the follwoing from them

Test 300

Mast P

Ripfast

Tren A

Test did the same as Pharmacom test did.

Mast gave me the usual sideeffects.

Ripfast caused some nasty Tren coughs.

Only their Tren A I would rate low. Feelingwise, I would say the Ripfast had more Tren in it than the pure Tren, lol.


----------



## cbaynham (Jul 27, 2009)

makesure said:


> is there a batch number on the bottle? I can check at home mate but the vials look exactly the same. I'm in the same boat as you mate but at the very least there is definitely something active in there and your not just injecting aids.


 Sorry mate my mistake just manufacture dates on the bottle


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Wouldnt fkn touch gentech


----------



## cbaynham (Jul 27, 2009)

AngryBuddha said:


> Wouldnt fkn touch gentech


 How come mate ?


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

cbaynham said:


> How come mate ?


 Used it in past and got nothing from it at all, only gear ive used in years that i had that issue with


----------



## sc0rcher (May 29, 2014)

Used gentech when they first rolled out. Gave me horrible pips, and only better after I filtered them with my 0.22 nano whatman. End up throwing them aside.


----------

